# Does my Cruze have a CDV?



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## raphaelmarkustante (Aug 27, 2015)

I've been following those videos and from the picture is seems different? My cruze is using an 5 speed transmission.


----------



## raphaelmarkustante (Aug 27, 2015)

*Does the 2012 Cruze 1.8 5 speed MT have a CDV*








I want to remove my CDV but I cant seem to find it


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

To the OP: kindly do not create two threads on the same topic.


----------

